# question about goat hohos



## tat2edlady (Jan 19, 2009)

I have 3 ff that are due in the next couple of days/week time my question is I can look inside to of them as their valva(sp) is really wide open and I am kinda getting worried about this.Is this normal they really are on the short end of the prego time.

Mindy


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

Usually you dont have to check if theyre dilated. you will see the signs of impending kidding fairly easy, but not all goats are the same...restless, sometimes discharge, stretching, yawning, pawing, nesting, ligs will loosen, their legs go posty, eyes bloodshot. 

Most goats can deliver by themselves, I've only ever seen 1/2 of my does kid...I didnt even need to help they came so easily. but I would try to be there just in case.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

That does happen.... there bodies are preparing for there birthing process as they approach closer to the due date.........It is good.... that they are stretching at this point... you shouldn't have to help with dilation.... Alot of FF'ers do not diolate properly and have to be helped...... :wink: :hug:


----------



## tat2edlady (Jan 19, 2009)

Ok I just wanted to know if they where ok and not in trouble as they are not giving me any of the other signs as to impending kidding and I am going crazy and just want to make sure they are doing ok.

Mindy


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

from what I am getting from the post without a picture - it sounds like the vulva is swelling - which is totally normal!! Here are some pics of one of my girls -


----------



## tat2edlady (Jan 19, 2009)

Kelebek the second pick is what my girls are doing.

Mindy


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

then....Mindy.. :greengrin: ..your beautiful girls are just fine.. :thumbup: ..that is normal.....as they are getting close... to there kidding dates.... :hug: 


Nice poochy pics ...Allison


----------



## tat2edlady (Jan 19, 2009)

Thanks for the info one of the girls is in labor right now


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> Thanks for the info one of the girls is in labor right now


 your welcome....I responded to your other post.... :hug:


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

:leap: Kids soon! How's it going?


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Mindy, You will be having babies soon.

I swear I have some girls open so much that they will cough and shoot a baby out across the barn.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> I swear I have some girls open so much that they will cough and shoot a baby out across the barn.


 LOL...yep... I've had some like that to.... :wink: :ROFL:


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

I have some that I swear the vulva is going to fall off them as they walk, it gets so loose and floppy lol


----------

